# Saved her mom from a bad situation!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So proud of this girl! We got this email from one of our puppy buyers. I know the "Would my dog save me/come to my rescue" has been asked many times on this forum, so I thought I would share. Pippa is not even 2 yet, but she is a hero in my book! 

"Last night I was walking into my apartment complex after work and somebody followed me up the stairs. He hit me so hard I didn't even yell, just dropped to the ground in total panic. Pippa was immediately on top of him, and after a brief scuffle with her he took off.

I would have given him whatever he wanted, and I'm sure it would have been okay, but thanks to Pippa I didn't have to.

Thanks for selling me such a great pup!!"


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

OMG - Are you OK? So sorry this happened to you. Pippa is a hero. I don't even want to think about where this would have gone if not for her. 

Did he attack when you got to your door? Were you able to identify him to the police? Did he say anything to you?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> So proud of this girl! We got this email from one of our puppy buyers. I know the "Would my dog save me/come to my rescue" has been asked many times on this forum, so I thought I would share. Pippa is not even 2 yet, but she is a hero in my book!
> 
> "Last night I was walking into my apartment complex after work and somebody followed me up the stairs. He hit me so hard I didn't even yell, just dropped to the ground in total panic. Pippa was immediately on top of him, and after a brief scuffle with her he took off.
> 
> ...


Yeah for Pippa! You must be very proud of her! I hope her owner will be okay.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

What a good girl! So glad Pippa came to the rescue!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

What a good girl!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo! Glad you're alright!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great story! What a good girl. So glad she had the fortitude to save her mom. Her mom must be very relieved and proud, as must you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good Girl Pippa!


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

that's a great story.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good girl Pippa!!


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Good girl! I'm glad it wasn't worse. The dog's mom must be very proud, as you should be too!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Big thumbs up for Pippa! Someone needs a steak dinner!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Pippa! Only an idiot messes with a GSD.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice! 

It is too bad that people can't go from their vehicle to their home without some idiot trying to rob them or worse. I hope Pippa bit him good.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good job Pippa! How stupid do you have to be to attack someone with a GSD? Probably high on some stuff. Thanks for sharing your story and hope you are OK.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

was the dog trained in PP or was this just good breeding?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

eddie1976E said:


> was the dog trained in PP or was this just good breeding?


No, not trained in protection.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stonevintage said:


> OMG - Are you OK? So sorry this happened to you. Pippa is a hero. I don't even want to think about where this would have gone if not for her.
> 
> Did he attack when you got to your door? Were you able to identify him to the police? Did he say anything to you?


It is not me the guy attacked, but the owner of a puppy we sold. She is ok, thank goodness! Don't want to even imagine what could have happened if she didn't have Pippa with her. The guy must have been high on something to go after a person with a GSD!! Although since Pippa is solid black, maybe the idiot thought it was a Lab. LOL


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> It is not me the guy attacked, but the owner of a puppy we sold. She is ok, thank goodness! Don't want to even imagine what could have happened if she didn't have Pippa with her. The guy must have been high on something to go after a person with a GSD!! Although since Pippa is solid black, maybe the idiot thought it was a Lab. LOL


This is the second all black GSD that had protected their owner. I think in the first case the guy had no clue the dog was present. In this case it is very possible he thought the dog was a lab. Just imagine his surprise? What a good dog


----------

